# Schwarzer Rand bei BenQ EW2430 über HDMI



## turbosnake (9. Juli 2011)

*Schwarzer Rand bei BenQ EW2430 über HDMI*

Moin,
habe das Problem das wenn ich meinen PC über HDMI anschließe um das Bild einen zentimeterbreiten schwarzen Rand habe! in dem ich auch nicht klicken kann
Overscann hift nicht und die Auflösung passt auch!
GraKa ist eine Pcs 6950 PCS++
Weiß einer dafür eine Lösung?
Edit: Stelle ich eine geringe Auflösung ein ist der Rand verschwunden.


----------



## Niza (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schwarzer Rand bei BenQ EW2430 über HDMI*

Monitor Infos vom BenQ EW2430:
http://benq.de/products/LCD/index.cfm/page/specifications/product/1247

Was meinst du den mit geringerer Auflösung(welche?)?

Was hast du den für eine Auflösung genommen wo der schwarze rand ist ?

Du musst einen Breitbildauflösung 16 zu 9 wählen!
z.B. Full HD 1920 x 1080

Hast du auch mal über DVI angeschlossen ?



Mfg:
Niza


----------



## turbosnake (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schwarzer Rand bei BenQ EW2430 über HDMI*

1600*900 war ein Vollbild

schwarzer bei Standartauflösung 1920*1080
Edit: Habe jetzt Overscann über das CCC gemacht und habe wieder einen kompletten Bildschirm.


----------



## Niza (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schwarzer Rand bei BenQ EW2430 über HDMI*

Super Problem gelöst!


----------

